# Penn 525 mags made in USA?



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,
I am wanting to buy two or three new 525 mags. I am / was hoping to be able to find some of them that were made in the USA. So far I have been striking out and the places that I called and visited only have these reels made in china. Am I out of luck finding one of these reels made in the USA?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

*525 made in usa*

I have a used one with a Hatteras outfitters mag bar installed loaded with 17# suffix tri $120.00

[email protected]

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/IMG_0741.jpg (other side plates are NOT included)


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

as far as i know these reels were never made in china. the gs series and the internationals and torques are the only penns still made in the us


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

fishingadam95 said:


> as far as i know these reels were never made in china. the gs series and the internationals and torques are the only penns still made in the us


there are ABSOLUTELY NO PENN reels still being manufactured in the usa, and the torque was never made in the usa, hte factory was closed before its introduction. the reels that are being found "new, made in usa" are all leftovers, once they're gone, they're gone. also hate to dissapoint you but unless you buy 2 usa mades they wont last long either. as soon as something goes wrong, and need a part, guess where its coming from? china. and you won't just be replacing one part, but everything that part touches because of the manufactuning variances in the usa vs. chinese made parts.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

ASK4Fish said:


> there are ABSOLUTELY NO PENN reels still being manufactured in the usa, and the torque was never made in the usa, hte factory was closed before its introduction. the reels that are being found "new, made in usa" are all leftovers, once they're gone, they're gone. also hate to dissapoint you but unless you buy 2 usa mades they wont last long either. as soon as something goes wrong, and need a part, guess where its coming from? china. and you won't just be replacing one part, but everything that part touches because of the manufactuning variances in the usa vs. chinese made parts.


I just got off the phone with Penn tech support in Philly and Internationals and Torques *are* still made here in the US


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tracker16 said:


> I just got off the phone with Penn tech support in Philly and Internationals and Torques *are* still made here in the US


So are the new high end spinners if I am not mistaken....

Robert


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> I just got off the phone with Penn tech support in Philly and Internationals and Torques *are* still made here in the US


OK folks I got the full list of Penn reels presently being made in the US. This is straight from Penn. not some third party

Internationals
Torques
Graph-Lites
Metal Senators
GT Leverdrags
525 Mags

Lets all catch some fish this weekend :fishing:


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

525GS are also made in the US. 
i have one for sale. cheap in the marketplace. brand spanking new. for pebbles.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

eric said:


> 525GS are also made in the US.
> i have one for sale. cheap in the marketplace. brand spanking new. for pebbles.


Thats right, sorry I spaced that one the 525mag is part of the GS line


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Since Penn was sold a few years ago alot of thier reels are made in China. It may be hard to find a new 525 made in the U.S. 

Good luck


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

WTF why won't this die. I got the info straight from Penn .The 525mag and GS are made in the US. Don't believe me call or write them yourself like I did. here's the address and phone number

PENN FISHING TACKLE MANUFACTURING COMPANY
3028 W. Hunting Park Avenue
Philadelphia, PA 19132


PHONE: (800) 892-5444
FAX: (215) 223-3017

Penn merged with Pure Fishing Inc. along with Shakespeare,Abu Garcia, Berkley ,Stren and a bunch of other fishing companies. They are all owned by the Jarden Corporation. All the facts are right here on the web. No need to guess or make assumptions. Just do some basic research


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Tracker16 said:


> WTF why won't this die. I got the info straight from Penn .The 525mag and GS are made in the US. Don't believe me call or write them yourself like I did. here's the address and phone number
> 
> PENN FISHING TACKLE MANUFACTURING COMPANY
> 3028 W. Hunting Park Avenue
> ...


LOL...your original info is absolutely correct! Note that the penn metal senator also has the "integrated sideplate" like the torques, which is probably why they are still made here. Let's hope they still continue making all those reels in the US! They are all pretty darn good reels for the money!


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Tracker16 said:


> OK folks I got the full list of Penn reels presently being made in the US. This is straight from Penn. not some third party
> 
> Internationals
> Torques
> ...


I'm pretty sure the production of the new model 525s has been moved to China.


----------



## DEN308 (Aug 15, 2009)

I might get flamed for this, try e-bay, got a VERY nice Penn 7500SS High Speed for about $90.00. Made in U.S.A. and I think I got a terrific reel for a fair price.


----------

